# Bahama's recommendation?



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm thinking of booking a trip to the Bahamas and taking my daughters to catch the grey ghost. Can anyone give me some recommendations on a resort? I have never been there.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

What type of resort are you interested in?

Fishing camp to 5 star hotels are available....and I've been to several of them.

Also, which island(s) are you planning to fish?


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the response, personally I have no clue on where or what island. I will have my wife and two daughters with me. My kids are grown ( 22 & 19 ), and they all fish. Just the little one fly fishes. I need something decent. If you where to ask them, they would want a 5 star. I would want a fishing cabin. Something in the middle would be nice on the checkbook.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Andros is the best for Bonefishing. I was there last year and by accident stumbled on Bonefish Simon Bain and did a day with him. He is a great guide. He does fish out of nassau as well.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There's a couple of lodges on Andros that friends have recommended: Bair's lodge and Andros South. Pretty serious fishing places and I doubt you could go wrong with either of them. 

I've fished Long Island, Crooked Island and Acklins Island and they each have some great bonefishing and comfortable places to stay...but not much to do other than fish.

Exuma is probably one of the top family destinations with some really nice accommodations and lots to do in addition to fishing. Grand Isle Resort & Spa in George Town Exuma is by reputation one of the nicest places in all the Bahamas. 

The people of the Bahamas are absolutely great everywhere except maybe Nassau which is more touristy. If you go to an out island, you'll probably fly Bahamas air which is an adventure in itself. 

Great place to visit.


----------



## bigfly55 (Apr 18, 2012)

I worked at Bair's for a spell and the fishing around South Andros is pretty phenomenal. Also spent a lot of time at Treasure Cay on Abaco, and fishing the upper marls is very enjoyable as well. Grand Bahama can be great for families, and is where I would run a lot of "couples" trips as there is a good deal to do other than fish. Don't know where you live, but Andy at FTU on I-10 in Houston could/should become your new best friend. Booking through an "agent" takes most of the guesswork out of the equation, and also makes it a lot easier on your end as you are not trying to talk to people in the Bahamas which can be a pain. It is also generally the same price whether you book direct or through him.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Great info, thanks Guys


----------



## fougerat (Jan 13, 2006)

*Bahamas destination*

Pleasant Bay Bonefish Lodge on South Andros. Best guides, best food plus great accomodations. Purely fishing though, not a resort. You will catch lots of bones no matter what style of fishing you do.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

I just got back from Swains Cay Resort in Mangrove Cay which is on Andros. Great hospitality and fishing for a pretty affordable price.

Look up Bonefish Doug: http://bonefishdoug.com/


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

check out http://www.yellowdogflyfishing.com they have vast resources for guides all over the world and it costs nothing extra to boo a trip through them. My wives best friend used to work for them up in Bozeman, MT.


----------

